# New Rabbobank Giants



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just saw this pic of Renshaws new ride he posted. Looks like Giant is changing brake locations now too. Front brake behind the fork. Intersting.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

every time i see a brake behind the fork i think the person put the fork on backwards. 

the guy son the huffy walking into chipotle definitely had his fork on backwards. the only one who can pull that look off is kathy ireland.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I immedately think of all the crud my bike gets there when riding CX or in the rain. Seems to me like a bad place for brake pads.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

good for aero, not much else


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Brakes don't get appreciably more messy on the back of the fork than they do on the front, not in a way that has any impact on how they function anyway.

Neat looking I guess but seems like an afterthought compared to some of the other stuff out there (most notably new Madone).


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

davidka said:


> Brakes don't get appreciably more messy on the back of the fork than they do on the front, not in a way that has any impact on how they function anyway.
> 
> Neat looking I guess but seems like an afterthought compared to some of the other stuff out there (most notably new Madone).


not if they are cleaned after every ride (like a pro bike) and arent run through the mud. all that road grime that gest kicked up could lead to issues with the spring or pivots. again, that is left uncleaned and/or in mud.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

weltyed said:


> not if they are cleaned after every ride (like a pro bike) and arent run through the mud. all that road grime that gest kicked up could lead to issues with the spring or pivots. again, that is left uncleaned and/or in mud.


The springs in brake calipers are very strong. I cannot see the kind of neglect that could cause that coming from the owner of a $5k+ bike. If my bike gets dirty enough that it works differently at the end of a ride I clean it before I clean myself when I get home.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

This is the new Giant Propel aero bike. Saw one in person and the brakes were 4th generation at that point, they were without fail the worst brakes I've ever felt, beyond even the cheapest calipers on a base model bike. Lets hope they get the kinks worked out.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

teoteoteo said:


> This is the new Giant Propel aero bike. Saw one in person and the brakes were 4th generation at that point, they were without fail the worst brakes I've ever felt, beyond even the cheapest calipers on a base model bike. Lets hope they get the kinks worked out.


Yep. Word about this bike has been murmured for a few months. I remember when I wished Giant would make an aero road bike, only for someone to counter me with a link to their TT bike. 

Interesting part about the brakes though. Is it a proprietary setup? I'd think if they're going with the Tektro and DA mini-v's there's no going wrong given how they're on other bikes.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

hot wheel changes any different on a setup like this?

ventruck: did you say they would be mini v brakes? any clearance issues on a bike for us shorties? and that would make for tough changes in the heat of a race.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

weltyed said:


> hot wheel changes any different on a setup like this?
> 
> ventruck: did you say they would be mini v brakes? any clearance issues on a bike for us shorties? and that would make for tough changes in the heat of a race.


That's how pretty much all recent aero brake setups have been looking. Ridley's Noah FB has a built in V-brake behind the fork, Parlee is using a Tektro/TRP mini v-brake setup, BH, Wilier and BMC have their own systems.

I was kinda wrong on the DA part. Perhaps not necessarily a V-brake Their aero brake is so far for under the chainstays. There are two pivot points but there's a single frame mount.

But as far as smaller frames go, not a clue.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Yep. Word about this bike has been murmured for a few months. I remember when I wished Giant would make an aero road bike, only for someone to counter me with a link to their TT bike.
> 
> Interesting part about the brakes though. Is it a proprietary setup? I'd think if they're going with the Tektro and DA mini-v's there's no going wrong given how they're on other bikes.


You sure they aren't using the Magura brakes the Garmin TT bikes had? I am sure they would be plenty strong for this application.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Coupled with this lever.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

New innovation. Sooner if this new setup clicks. The whole peloton will follow.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Just saw this pic of Renshaws new ride he posted. Looks like Giant is changing brake locations now too. Front brake behind the fork. Intersting.



What's the ST angle  ???

68*?

69*?

70*?


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> What's the ST angle  ???
> 
> 68*?
> 
> ...


I think that's an illusion based on the use of a wide angle lens up close. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> You sure they aren't using the Magura brakes the Garmin TT bikes had? I am sure they would be plenty strong for this application.


derp, another glance at the levers suggests you're maybe right about the hydraulic part. I haven't seen a hydraulic setup on any other bike than the P5, let alone behind a fork. 

Not sure it's the Magura calipers through because of the placement, and the caliper arm seems have this pointy finish on the featured Giant. I just took it to be a v-brake because pretty much everyone working behind the fork has been doing that.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> That's how pretty much all recent aero brake setups have been looking. Ridley's Noah FB has a built in V-brake behind the fork, Parlee is using a Tektro/TRP mini v-brake setup, BH, Wilier and BMC have their own systems.
> 
> I was kinda wrong on the DA part. Perhaps not necessarily a V-brake Their aero brake is so far for under the chainstays. There are two pivot points but there's a single frame mount.
> 
> But as far as smaller frames go, not a clue.


with a mini-v how do they do wheel swaps? do they have to slide the cable and noodle off like i do on my mtb? wont that add time? its so easy, and one-handed, to just hit that button on campy or flip that lever on the caliper.

also, i though the DA chainstay brake did have two brake posts, but offset.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No need to open brakes to change a wheel with 23mm road tires... even less with the current crop of rims that are wider than the tires...


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

This Magna I saw at Target has the brakes behind the fork


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Ventruck said:


> Yep. Word about this bike has been murmured for a few months. I remember when I wished Giant would make an aero road bike, only for someone to counter me with a link to their TT bike.
> 
> Interesting part about the brakes though. Is it a proprietary setup? I'd think if they're going with the Tektro and DA mini-v's there's no going wrong given how they're on other bikes.


The brakes on the bike I saw said giant, but looked to be Tektro or TRP Mini V's, I saw at dealer convention and I did hear other dealers make an "ooooffff" sound when they grabbed the brakes. They were so bad it was a 100% sure for me that I won't buy bike to put on sales floor (bike buyer for shop) until they can bring me a bike that proves they've fixed problem. I heard another dealer bring the room down by saying they should change the name from Propel to Afterthought so I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only disappointed one.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

teoteoteo said:


> The brakes on the bike I saw said giant, but looked to be Tektro or TRP Mini V's, I saw at dealer convention and I did hear other dealers make an "ooooffff" sound when they grabbed the brakes. They were so bad it was a 100% sure for me that I won't buy bike to put on sales floor (bike buyer for shop) until they can bring me a bike that proves they've fixed problem. I heard another dealer bring the room down by saying they should change the name from Propel to Afterthought so I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only disappointed one.


Wow, that bad huh. Couldn't imagine what could be at fault. Second thoughts on that Giant Afterthought...



weltyed said:


> also, i though the DA chainstay brake did have two brake posts, but offset.


DG covered the first part of your post, but as for this. Yeah actually I saw it at a funny angle at the time of the other post. Has two mounting posts. My mistake, unless Shimano's plan is to have two options. There's a pic of two prototypes for the front at least. One with a single brake post, another with two.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> The brakes on the bike I saw said giant, but looked to be Tektro or TRP Mini V's, I saw at dealer convention and I did hear other dealers make an "ooooffff" sound when they grabbed the brakes. They were so bad it was a 100% sure for me that I won't buy bike to put on sales floor (bike buyer for shop) until they can bring me a bike that proves they've fixed problem. I heard another dealer bring the room down by saying they should change the name from Propel to Afterthought so I'm pretty sure I wasn't the only disappointed one.


According to Giant, some of the riders used this bike at the Olympics, and some are riding it at the Vuelta. As Eurobike is going on this week, I am guessing we will see more about it this week.


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

the US site for Giant is updated with 2013s, no propel there.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a friend going to Eurobike Saturday with a camera. Mission is to get pics of the bike.


----------



## zappafile123 (Oct 28, 2007)

spookyload said:


> Just saw this pic of Renshaws new ride he posted. Looks like Giant is changing brake locations now too. Front brake behind the fork. Intersting.


Worst paint job ever. Its fricken ugly. Giant have no idea how to make their bikes look attractive. what a disappointment.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Got posted at VeloNews
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012...ches-propel-aero-road-bike-at-eurobike_237051
Brakes are said to be TRP TTV's, V-brakes indeed as seen on the Felt DA.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Got posted at VeloNews
> Giant launches Propel Advanced aero road bike at Eurobike
> Brakes are said to be TRP TTV's, V-brakes indeed as seen on the Felt DA.


Yep....too bad. The Magura RT-8's would have been sweet.


----------

